# just ordered



## anton_wayne (May 8, 2020)

just got armidex and letrozole bc having serious gyno issues, do I need run both together or just one please help guys and also thanks uncle z I went to u guys because I'm for sure ur stuff is legit because while reason I have gyno atm is bc I went w blue sky peptides and it's absolute trash.   FYI I'm running 750mg of test e and 250 tren a w week, since I'm having gyno issues should I cycle off and wait for it to get better or will the letrozole die the trick w staying on cycle.   I also got clomid for my pct


----------



## WantsWidth (May 9, 2020)

if the gyno issue is from the tren which can increase prolactin the letro and adex will not help.  You need caber for prolactin.  If you are having estrogen issues from the test letro is stronger than adex, but both do the same thing.  No you should not take both adex and letro together.


----------



## anton_wayne (May 9, 2020)

thanks and ya i made another post asking not the tren issue I think that's what my main problem is wish I would of known not caber be j love tren but already placed my order,  been out of the game for not ten years like I forgot all I learned so ya I'll just run the letrozole for maintenence as was recommended to gyno better then use my armidex sucks gonna have to quit my tren at least till I can get legit caber, I bought my armidex and letrozole and clomid from uncle z bc I know it's solid,  any research chems sites w legit cater?  i also ordered armidex and letro from recon but went w for sure w uncle z too.  guess I'll have plenty on hand now


----------

